# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Ndihmë rreth perkthimit te filmave.

## XIMI.NR1

Njerz a ka naj program per filma psh Une i kam do filma me perkthim anglisht me mi perkthy shqip.

----------


## strange

Ke dy mundësi. E para: hyn te kjo faqja dhe kërkon titra për atë filmin që ke dhe shikon se si duhet mi fut titrat në video. Dhe mundësia e dytë mund të hysh këtu apo këtu. Ne të dyja faqet ka filma me titra shqip të përkthyer dhe mund ti shohësh nga aty filmat pa u munduar fare.

----------


## fegi

Kete linku.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...ZBOZOskXck_ogA

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...qXIgiHW9ypf4cA


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...-N5YkQxxSxGyQw

----------

